# wtb ruff racing 278 18" 8.5/9.5



## wutanga13x (Jan 22, 2008)

anyone know where i can buy ruff racing 278's for a good price?
or anyone selling them?


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Contact Rickie at VQMotoring.com.


----------

